# Brand New to Archery From EAST TN



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Mechanical Dream. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.

The most important tip about archery I can give you is have fun.:darkbeer:

Glad to hear you are getting into archery.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome:

Best regards from Germany


Cs


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT MechanicalDream :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

dude i gotta bump this thread for Millers Archery. . . these guys are top notch. theres not a better archery shop in 100 miles. they can hook you up with whatever you need and the aftersale customer service is unbeatable. im not on staff, pro staff or anything i think these guys just need some credit. . .


----------

